# Kevin Willis ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Workout scheduled:* The Mavericks are going to bring in 44-year-old Kevin Willis for a workout Thursday to find out if he might be a viable option for their vacant roster spot. 

This is a sign of how shallow the pool of available big men is. Willis was one of the most remarkably svelte athletes in the game when he was playing, but the 7-footer has been retired since the end of the 2004-05 season. 

Willis won a championship with San Antonio in 2003 and last played for Atlanta. Willis played 20 seasons.

More


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

April Fool's Day coming early this year ? :whofarted


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


>


That's a good picture of xray.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We should just call Shawn Bradley. He's still taking checks from us anyways.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> We should just call Shawn Bradley. He's still taking checks from us anyways.


Speaking of tall people...

World’s tallest man gets married


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

And I'm tired of the media saying he's the world's tallest man...the Discovery Channel has been running a program about Leonid Stadnik, who's 8'4".


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Speaking of tall people...
> 
> World’s tallest man gets married





> He was in the news in December after he used his long arms to save two dolphins by pulling out plastic from their stomachs.


Which way did his long arms go in?!?!?!?!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Which way did his long arms go in?!?!?!?!


Shortest avenue to the stomach? :uhoh:  :kissmy:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Shortest avenue to the stomach? :uhoh:  :kissmy:


:lol:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I would love Kevin Willis but is he too old?


I loved watching the T-Rex play.

I loved his small arms, haha.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Kevin Willis? I'll pass. I'd rather have Malone IMO.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Kevin Willis? I'll pass. I'd rather have Malone IMO.


or scottie pippen?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

da1nonly said:


> or scottie pippen?


No, Malone before either.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

What kind of shape is Willis in right now? I mean if all they are looking for is a guy who wont get pushed around by Shaq and is good for 6 fouls, depending on his shape he might be an ok fit.

If they expect him to produce anything more then a big body I don't see it happening or he would have been in the league last year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I know that Willis is still in AMAZING shape. When he was in Atlanta for his last year, he still was in better shape then some current NBA players at his position. He is one hell of a work horse, and has always been in amazing shape his whole career...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I think he will be worth a try, test him out, and i agree, if he can stand up to Shaq and is good for 6 fouls, why not?? Just depends what shape he is in.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> How did Kevin Willis look in his Thursday audition for the Mavericks?
> 
> Two observations from Mavs president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson:
> 
> ...



Seems like we have a new center.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:clap: 

He's not going to hurt you now, but he sure has hurt the Mavs in the past. I remember a couple of 20/20 games against us.

Besides, Sep. 6th is a nice birthday. :biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I wanna see him back in action.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> Dallas will sign 44-year-old forward Kevin Willis to a 10-day contract Monday - if he passes a physical.


-Fox Sports


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If he can give us some good minutes, I'd be more than happy about this move. :clap:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Good.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Everyone is laughing at this signing. I cant wait until he shows everyone up.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I know he's 44 but does he have any low post moves? Can he move w/o the ball?
The reason why i am asking these questions is because i want to know if he can take advantage of smaller defenders. If yes then that would be great, especially vs teams like the Golden State.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

He's going to be used as a mentor, locker room presence, 6 fouls, and insurance if any of our bigs go down. I don't think we'll have to worry about him contributing on the court that much.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> I know he's 44 but does he have any low post moves? Can he move w/o the ball?
> The reason why i am asking these questions is because i want to know if he can take advantage of smaller defenders. If yes then that would be great, especially vs teams like the Golden State.


He doesn't any low post moves, he just needs to room to operate. If Diop can survive in this system, I'm sure Willis can, too.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Will he sign with Dallas in this Monday?


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

he did sign with us so it wasn't a joke


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nope. It wasn't a joke, but it was pretty funny though.

We should see him in action on Friday.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I take this back. We've been able to get something out of Diop and Hendu in the past, so maybe Willis won't be the worst move. Give him 5-8 minutes, garbage time or whatever, he's a quality player. But he's kinda old too.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I think a 10 day contract is perfect for him. Worst case - don't renew him. Best case - Post depth that costs nothing but a small amount of cash.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

not going to lie. Not the biggest Mavs fan but have respect. But I love Willis, definitly gotta watch the match on friday. I think he will do well, or at least good enough.


----------

